# took this picture



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

took this picture, which i quite like (no meaning to it just random bored picture)

however it turned out quite well so i tried to take another simmilar and just cant do it lol it always comes out blurred or well.....crap looking lol










how did i do it? lol


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Wide aperture for shallow depth of field and fairly quick shutter speed:thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Exif Sub IFD

* Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 1/1 second = 1 second
* Lens F-Number/F-Stop = 48/10 = F4.8
* Exposure Program = normal program (2)
* ISO Speed Ratings = 80
* Exif Version = 0221
* Original Date/Time = 2008:12:25 14:23:53
* Digitization Date/Time = 2008:12:25 14:23:53
* Components Configuration = 0x01,0x02,0x03,0x00 / YCbCr
* Shutter Speed Value (APEX) = 0/100
Shutter Speed (Exposure Time) = 1/1 second
* Aperture Value (APEX) = 45/10
Aperture = F4.76
* Exposure Bias (EV) = 0/10 = 0
* Max Aperture Value (APEX) = 44/10 = 4.4
Max Aperture = F4.59
* Metering Mode = pattern / multi-segment (5)
* Light Source / White Balance = unknown (0)
* Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
* Focal Length = 137/10 mm = 13.7 mm

Your shutter speed was 1 second which is too slow for handheld. Unless you are really steady then you will always end up with a blurred shot. In this particular one you must have held it fairly steady but in the others that you dont like you couldnt hold it still enough.

To bring the shutter speed down while keeping the apperture the same you should increase the iso. (the cameras sensitivity to light) I noticed you used iso80, which is not very sensitive to light. For inside the house under normal lighting I would expect an iso of 400 to be used.

Its all relative too...so to get to 400iso you would need to go 100>200>400 which is 2 stops difference. This would allow you to use a shutter speed of 1/4 of a second. 1/30th is the closest 'full stop' At 1/30th it is a alot easier to get a more steady shot. Still not perfect but your on your way.

A lot of photographers say the slowest handheld you can get away with is 1/30th of a second.

You could try using a flash?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i have no idea what any of that means lol

but thanks anyway


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

these cameras are amazing, my brother is into all of that, long shutter times in near pitch black make the sky etc look brilliant


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> these cameras are amazing, my brother is into all of that, long shutter times in near pitch black make the sky etc look brilliant


lol you mean mine 

it was like £80 or something lol

nothing fantastic 
:lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Mike V said:


> Exif Sub IFD
> 
> * Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 1/1 second = 1 second
> * Lens F-Number/F-Stop = 48/10 = F4.8
> ...


is shutter speed iso or long time exposure???

that the only 2 things i change lol


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Badly dubbed, 

Go and take the picture again, only this time change the iso to somewhere around the 400-600 range. Your camera should automatically change the settings depending on what mode your in. It will not require the shutter to be open for as long and you will have a clearer/sharper picture.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i cant right now lol that pic was taken at the in-laws lol

i could take one of mine?


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Snapped this piccy on my iPhone last night:










Not claiming it to be any kop, but caught a nice bit of sunset and some hot handbrake action


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

best thing for a french car lol

kick its ass in a field :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> i cant right now lol that pic was taken at the in-laws lol
> 
> i could take one of mine?


I guess you could try taking a similar picture at your own home. Just have a play with the settings in your own time. Learn as you go. See what happens to the image as you change different settings.

If you need a hand with something specific post it here mate. :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks dude,

will take some pics of the car tomorrow, and post them in this thread good or bad and ill let you tell me where i went wrong


----------

